# K3 has been charging 24 hrs and still orange



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Have  been charging  my Kindle 3  since last evening and  just noticed  the light is still orange,  hasn't  turned green.   Is it a battery issue?  or charger  issue?   Any suggestions??

Later:  Never mind, I plugged the charger into a different outlet  and  now  its  green.  Weird - since  I had been using that outlet for a long time..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it's on a switch and someone flipped it without you knowing?

Or maybe the outlet has gone bad and you should check it.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine does this occasionally, never have quite figured out why.  I'm guessing the plug isn't quite connected, despite the orange light.  What I've started doing is having the kindle awake when I plug it in, and checking to see if the battery has the charging icon.  Maybe it's coincidence, but I've been doing this for a few weeks now and so far it's charged to green every time.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I once noticed something like this - after having it plugged in for several hours, it was still orange but I figured it should have charged enough to unplug and use, even if it wasn't fully charged. But when I unplugged it, the battery was still nearly dead and after 5 mins, gave me a low battery warning. So I plugged it back in and when I checked it later, it seemed to be charging normally. I don't know what the problem was but I hope it doesn't become a regular issue.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  had  it plugged into a strip - along with a lamp,  my  Blackberry,  and a  clock/radio..    All  those are fine..  maybe the adapter wasn't all the way in - and when  I moved it to the  other  strip -  it was  tighter.    Very  strange..

If it happens again,  I'll call CS.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I had it plugged into a strip - along with a lamp, my Blackberry, and a clock/radio.. All those are fine.. maybe the adapter wasn't all the way in - and when I moved it to the other strip - it was tighter. Very strange..
> 
> If it happens again, I'll call CS.


Or you could try plugging another lamp into the outlet in question on the Strip.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I had it plugged into a strip - along with a lamp, my Blackberry, and a clock/radio.. All those are fine.. maybe the adapter wasn't all the way in - and when I moved it to the other strip - it was tighter. Very strange..
> 
> If it happens again, I'll call CS.


That wouldn't make a difference - if the connection wasn't "tight," you wouldn't see an orange or green light - it wouldn't be lit at all (or, at most, the light would flicker off/on as contact was made intermittently).

I've had this happen many times, also, and haven't found a solution. When it happens, it will stay orange for hours, and if I unplug to check the battery level indicator, it still isn't fully charged. If I "wake it up," then the charge cycle completes after a relatively short time, and the light turns green.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had occasion where I plugged it in overnight, seen the green light upon waking, but come back later to unplug it and found the light amber again. No indexing going on and wireless has been off. Go figure!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> Or you could try plugging another lamp into the outlet in question on the Strip.


Just tried that and the lamp works fine in that outlet on the strip. So its not the strip.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Could be the kindle's charging sensor (or whatever) gets out of whack or sync and unplugging it resets whatever.  It would not totally surprise me if unplugging and replugging into the same socket might "fix" the cycle.


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

ff2 said:


> Could be the kindle's charging sensor (or whatever) gets out of whack or sync and unplugging it resets whatever. It would not totally surprise me if unplugging and replugging into the same socket might "fix" the cycle.


This is exactly the thing that has been happening to my Kindle 3g for the past two recharging cycles..I plug it in the evening and in the morning its still orange. I unplug it and replug it and it turns green within a few minutes..seems to have started after the update but it could just be a coincidence. We'll see..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooo...  I  just looked  over at my Kindle  -  which is still plugged into the second outlet and its  orange  again..  (I'm  knitting  right now so haven't used it at all  today).   I  tried  unplug and  replug  -  no  change.  I moved it back to the original strip - no change. Tried  turning it on and  unplug and  replug  - no change.  Something is definitely off.

By the way - the  battery indicator indicates that its  fully charged.. which it should be after all this time.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just  got  off the phone with  CS.. She said I'm the first  person that reported  this..had me  do  a reset.  It  shows  green after that.  But  I just plugged it in - and it is orange.  They told  me  -  if it gets to the point that it isn't charging  -  call them but to not  worry about it otherwise..strange

15  mins  later - now its  green.. poor light  -  can't seem to make up its mind  if its  done..


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you plug it in again right after it has fully charged and the light has turned green, it will indeed turn orange again for a brief time. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------

